

CSS Bugs and Inconsistencies in Firefox 3.x - cwan
http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2010/03/css-bugs-and-inconsistencies-in-firefox-3-x/

======
mmastrac
Good reference. Thankfully a pretty small list.

